# I believe Benelli is hurting duck hunting.



## emusmacker

I figured I'd chime in on a subject that I'm sure all the tried and true real duck hunters have seen happen.

true to "expert duck hunting" status, here's my stupid opinion.(kinda like the duck dynasty deal).  I think that Benelli shotguns has created more skybusters than any other gun. I mean seriously, ever since Tom Knapp had shows on TV and then The Duck Commanders started shooting Benellis every jackleg thinks they can shoot ducks 100 yds away.  I mean, heck if Jase Robertson can hit em that far, why can't I?  He shoots a Benelli and it has to be the gun, not the fact that he's just a good shot, but the gun.
I see all these lil rich boys running out and buyin Benellis, what are they thinking, that shooting a high dollar gun will make them shoot better? 

so come on all the real expert duck hunters, admit it, them dang Benellis have created more skybusters. And also gotta throw black cloud, hevi metal, and all them fancy high dollar chokes in there too.  I never seen a skybuster till the Duck Commander satrted shootin them then all the rich folks ran out and bought a "Duck Commander" gun

Just figured I'd start a ridiculus thread on here accusing a gun company and the Robertsons for creating skybusters.


----------



## bradyb

How can benelli hurt duck hunting come on now man


----------



## bluefox85

Sounds like someone is a tad jealous.  Benelli makes a fine shotgun, what's wrong with a newb wanting to buy a reputable firearm from the get-go?  Sounds to me like they did their research.


----------



## nickf11

LOL. Don't you have some episodes of duck dynasty to watch or something?


----------



## Flaustin1

I sometimes skybust one just cause i can.  As someone on this forum once said though, "if it falls, is it still skybusting"


----------



## carolinaboy

It's not the gun that makes ppl sky bust, it's the shells and chokes. And also the fact that they read forums or talk to people who say they shoot birds at 60 yards when really it's only 40. It's amazing how people mis- judge distants.


----------



## TurkeyH90

I would actually say they have HELPED waterfowl conservation. At least mine did. I dont know how many times that M1 and SBE only allowed me one shot at the time. Now, my Extrema 2 that thing should probably be banned! Funny thread but has a little truth to it.


----------



## fish hawk

You cant handle the truth!!!


----------



## king killer delete

*Not Emu*



bluefox85 said:


> Sounds like someone is a tad jealous.  Benelli makes a fine shotgun, what's wrong with a newb wanting to buy a reputable firearm from the get-go?  Sounds to me like they did their research.


 He is a duck killing machine. I have seen it first hand. This man is a killer.


----------



## emusmacker

Nothin at all wrong with Benellis. I was just doing the same thing with Benelli that some folks do with Duck Dynasty.  I own a Beretta xrema2 and love it.   

I was just showing how absurd some folks are at playing the blame game. See how easy it was to blame benelli for skybusting.


----------



## emusmacker

bluefox85 said:


> Sounds like someone is a tad jealous.  Benelli makes a fine shotgun, what's wrong with a newb wanting to buy a reputable firearm from the get-go?  Sounds to me like they did their research.



Technically speaking you do have a point. But if someone is going to buy a shotgun off reputation only, then the Remington 870, Mossberg 835, and Winchester mod 12 should be their first choice.


----------



## GA DAWG

I knew benelli was the best out there. Long before cable tv.


----------



## MudDucker

You know, back when I owned a benelli, I laid it on the side of the boat many a time and not even once did it rise up by itself and sky bust.  I guess I should have sent it back as defective!


----------



## bull0ne

Like many other methods of sport hunting that's been taken mainstream via TV and become the " chic" thing to do..........fanaticism, competitive greed and the inability to face one's personal limitations are at the root of what wrong with duck hunting. 

That's from the outside looking in............as them ducks ain't mah thang to chase. YMMV.


----------



## wray912

Flaustin1 said:


> I sometimes skybust one just cause i can.  As someone on this forum once said though, "if it falls, is it still skybusting"



nah...if you kill it, it aint skybustin


----------



## grouper throat

what happen to being proud of the fact that the ducks committed to the decoy spread and fell amongst them? I remember shooting bluewings on the gulf in early season and bragging about you didn't pull the trigger until they were 10 ft from the spread and spraying a few decoys with shot. Times have changed..

i never like the shouldering and rough sounding cycle of the benellis, I was more of a browning/beretta guy.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Some people take pride in shootin em at 60 yards, but its more fun to shoot em at 6.


----------



## bkl021475

The masters is bad for golf!


----------



## tradhunter98

Yeah they hurt'em 3" 2's  at point blank range don't fill good I don't think..jk lol yeah I see what ya saying but I don't think they hurting hunting that bad... That's just my . 02


----------



## bluefox85

emusmacker said:


> Technically speaking you do have a point. But if someone is going to buy a shotgun off reputation only, then the Remington 870, Mossberg 835, and Winchester mod 12 should be their first choice.



Mossberg is junk, and that's being G-rated for that sensitive moderator around here.  Had 3, 2 worked like they should, all were purchased brand new. Never again.


----------



## RAYM

More and more dumbness


----------



## emusmacker

RAYM said:


> More and more dumbness



LOL, ain't that the truth.

some folks really believe I feel that way.   I was just making an asinine statement about Benelli hurting duck hunting like some folks really think Duck Dynasty hurts duck hunting.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bluefox85 said:


> Mossberg is junk, and that's being G-rated for that sensitive moderator around here.  Had 3, 2 worked like they should, all were purchased brand new. Never again.


Be careful with your wording. You may end up like the other fella..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Holy cow !


----------



## nickf11

I have question for you emusmacker. Are bass fisherman hurting duck hunting? Because I've seen you post complaining about them. Heck one time you even went over to the fishing board to complain about them. You accuse people of "blaming a show for their inability to kill ducks" or for "ruining duck hunting". Yet you do quite a bit of complaining yourself. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black to me....

Take note folks. Next time you have something negative to say on here about anything, make sure you ask emusmacker if its ok to post it.... Apparently it's ok to complain about some things and not ok to complain about things emusmacker likes...


----------



## king killer delete

poor old Emu is getin spanked.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

nickf11 said:


> I have question for you emusmacker. Are bass fisherman hurting duck hunting? Because I've seen you post complaining about them. Heck one time you even went over to the fishing board to complain about them. You accuse people of "blaming a show for their inability to kill ducks" or for "ruining duck hunting". Yet you do quite a bit of complaining yourself. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black to me....
> 
> Take note folks. Next time you have something negative to say on here about anything, make sure you ask emusmacker if its ok to post it.... Apparently it's ok to complain about some things and not ok to complain about things emusmacker likes...


op2:


----------



## RAYM

Nickf11 for president,


----------



## nickf11

lol.  somebody needed to tell him how ridiculous he sounds


----------



## CLDUCKS

nickf11 said:


> I have question for you emusmacker. Are bass fisherman hurting duck hunting? Because I've seen you post complaining about them. Heck one time you even went over to the fishing board to complain about them. You accuse people of "blaming a show for their inability to kill ducks" or for "ruining duck hunting". Yet you do quite a bit of complaining yourself. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black to me....
> 
> Take note folks. Next time you have something negative to say on here about anything, make sure you ask emusmacker if its ok to post it.... Apparently it's ok to complain about some things and not ok to complain about things emusmacker likes...


----------



## RAYM

I have a super vinci and am a danger to duck population just saying...


----------



## 01Foreman400

Benelli's are junk!  I wouldn't own 1.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Gadestroyer74 said:


> op2:


----------



## RAYM

Everyone has an opinion i love mine it'll take pure - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and keep going ill never buy another brand


----------



## emusmacker

RAYM said:


> Everyone has an opinion i love mine it'll take pure - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and keep going ill never buy another brand



I thought you were looking for a Browning 10 gauge or Maxxus.


----------



## emusmacker

nickf11 said:


> lol.  somebody needed to tell him how ridiculous he sounds



Hey bud, you seem to have a lot of anger inside against the Duck Dynasty show.  Jealous?  Just asking.

Ok, what is more ridiculous sounding, me making fun of whiners for constantly hating on Duck Dynasty or you telling lies about me?

I never one time said fishermen were hurting the duck population, I did go over there and remind them to be aware that duck hunters are on the water in September for early teal season, and yes i did complain about some being disrespectful for fishing amongst decoys.  But I never said they hurt duck hunting. So please, man in your feeble attempt to "tell me how ridiculous I sound", get the facts straight.  Oh btw, I didn't blame Bill Dance for hurting fishing either.

And I have as much right to voice an opinion on this forum as you or anyone else, I just get tired of the constant complaining and hating on TV shows for hurting duck hunting. That is ridiculous. Like blaming some horror movie for all the murdering going on.  

Nick, do you seriously believe that the TV show is the reason for skybusters and setting up too close, not knowing how and when to use a call?  If so then please explain to me how the lake I hunt had those same problems 10 yrs ago, way before Duck Dynasty ever came about.


----------



## RAYM

I thought u were a die hard rem fan if so y you buy a beretta?i was looking for the 10 ga changed my mind on the maxxus


----------



## emusmacker

I am a Remington guy.  I didn't buy the Beretta, my wife did. as an anniversary present.  

I don't think there's a pump shotgun built that will hang with a Remington 870. 

But you the 1 that said you would never have anything else but Benelli.  Browning makes the 10 gauge you want.


----------



## nickf11

emusmacker said:


> Hey bud, you seem to have a lot of anger inside against the Duck Dynasty show.  Jealous?  Just asking.
> 
> Ok, what is more ridiculous sounding, me making fun of whiners for constantly hating on Duck Dynasty or you telling lies about me?
> 
> I never one time said fishermen were hurting the duck population, I did go over there and remind them to be aware that duck hunters are on the water in September for early teal season, and yes i did complain about some being disrespectful for fishing amongst decoys.  But I never said they hurt duck hunting. So please, man in your feeble attempt to "tell me how ridiculous I sound", get the facts straight.  Oh btw, I didn't blame Bill Dance for hurting fishing either.
> 
> And I have as much right to voice an opinion on this forum as you or anyone else, I just get tired of the constant complaining and hating on TV shows for hurting duck hunting. That is ridiculous. Like blaming some horror movie for all the murdering going on.
> 
> Nick, do you seriously believe that the TV show is the reason for skybusters and setting up too close, not knowing how and when to use a call?  If so then please explain to me how the lake I hunt had those same problems 10 yrs ago, way before Duck Dynasty ever came about.



I'm jealous of the money they have. That ill admit. 

I don't think I told any lies about you. All i said was you complained about bass fisherman. Then you stated many times that you're tired of the people complaining about, clearly, your favorite show.  How was that a lie?

And i don't think I nor anyone said anything about "duck dynasty hurting the duck population" idk where that even came from. 

If you're tired of hearing people complain about your favorite show, that's fine. Like you said, we all have just as much of a right to voice our opinions but don't get completely bent out of shape when someone doesn't agree with yours. And my opinions may not be as ridiculous as you think considering a few members above agreed with me. 

Finally to answer your last question, which I have already answered many times already, yea I do think the show has CONTRIBUTED to MORE skybusters and people taking up duck hunting who don't learn the do's and don't's. Of course there were these people and these problems in prior seasons but this year it seems to have ironically quadrupled. I even gave first hand examples in the other thread of it. Do you not believe me or something? Just a few things I've noticed but we're obviously not going to agree on this subject.


----------



## RAYM

So your wife went and test fired and bought it and just knew it was the one? i cpuld see that. but what i don't get is if you dont own it it aint worth a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## rnelson5

And to think that there is still about 7 months until next season..................  ahh im bored to so i guess i will chime in. A lot of us compain about different aspects of the sport myself included. I can't stand skybusting either but i will admit i have done it a time or two. I can't stand duck dynasty either but i have seen a few episodes. I guess what i am trying to say is that we MYSELF included need to either "A" hunt private land or "B" try to talk to these people that do things that aggrivates the mess out of more experienced hunters and hope they catch on. I am trying to change my perspective on this because when you look at all the morons running this country and trying to take our guns we need all the support we can get. If a Benelli, or a tv show, or whatever makes new people interested in guns then i am all for it. Man if you get out of thesouthern states peoples stances on guns is really scary for us. People that say they can't take our guns need to wake up. There were quite a few republican congressmen that recently supported Obamas tighter gun restrictions. The only thingthat would be worse than a bunch of skybusting duck dynasty watchers would be them making it harder to get guns and ammo to enjoy what we love. So i am going to try and turn over a new leaf and have better patience and tolerance for new hunyers of all kinds because that is one more person on our side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Benelli is junk anyways. I've got a 30 year old Mossy 500 20ga. with a wal-mart choke that'll reach out to 200 yds and bust em. None of that overpriced cheap I-Talian junk for me thank you.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Benelli is junk anyways. I've got a 30 year old Mossy 500 20ga. with a wal-mart choke that'll reach out to 200 yds and bust em. None of that overpriced cheap I-Talian junk for me thank you.



You don't even hunt!


----------



## 01Foreman400

rnelson5 said:


> So i am going to try and turn over a new leaf and have better patience and tolerance for new hunyers of all kinds because that is one more person on our side.


----------



## southernboy2147

rnelson5 said:


> And to think that there is still about 7 months until next season..................  ahh im bored to so i guess i will chime in. A lot of us compain about different aspects of the sport myself included. I can't stand skybusting either but i will admit i have done it a time or two. I can't stand duck dynasty either but i have seen a few episodes. I guess what i am trying to say is that we MYSELF included need to either "A" hunt private land or "B" try to talk to these people that do things that aggrivates the mess out of more experienced hunters and hope they catch on. I am trying to change my perspective on this because when you look at all the morons running this country and trying to take our guns we need all the support we can get. If a Benelli, or a tv show, or whatever makes new people interested in guns then i am all for it. Man if you get out of thesouthern states peoples stances on guns is really scary for us. People that say they can't take our guns need to wake up. There were quite a few republican congressmen that recently supported Obamas tighter gun restrictions. The only thingthat would be worse than a bunch of skybusting duck dynasty watchers would be them making it harder to get guns and ammo to enjoy what we love. So i am going to try and turn over a new leaf and have better patience and tolerance for new hunyers of all kinds because that is one more person on our side.



well said and a good point to point out to everybody


----------



## king killer delete

*you guys dont get it.*



rnelson5 said:


> And to think that there is still about 7 months until next season..................  ahh im bored to so i guess i will chime in. A lot of us compain about different aspects of the sport myself included. I can't stand skybusting either but i will admit i have done it a time or two. I can't stand duck dynasty either but i have seen a few episodes. I guess what i am trying to say is that we MYSELF included need to either "A" hunt private land or "B" try to talk to these people that do things that aggrivates the mess out of more experienced hunters and hope they catch on. I am trying to change my perspective on this because when you look at all the morons running this country and trying to take our guns we need all the support we can get. If a Benelli, or a tv show, or whatever makes new people interested in guns then i am all for it. Man if you get out of thesouthern states peoples stances on guns is really scary for us. People that say they can't take our guns need to wake up. There were quite a few republican congressmen that recently supported Obamas tighter gun restrictions. The only thingthat would be worse than a bunch of skybusting duck dynasty watchers would be them making it harder to get guns and ammo to enjoy what we love. So i am going to try and turn over a new leaf and have better patience and tolerance for new hunyers of all kinds because that is one more person on our side.



      you can have all the guns you want. but you cant have no ammo. Guns are here to stay, Ammo no way its gone. Oh and for all you folks that's say I will just reload. With what. No primers, no powder, no hulls, no wads. I was there when all the duck hunters said that they would never outlaw lead shells. When was the last time you shot lead at ducks. Bring all the new hunters you can get. we need them.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

What about those of us that can connect with our target?

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ReOjX5GNE3g?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ReOjX5GNE3g?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Walkerhounds

What about most ever time you see them shooting on duck dynasty they dont even hardly shoot the "great" benelli jase and Phil were shooting the ole trusty A5 and si was shooting the new Beretta A400


----------



## rnelson5

Walkerhounds said:


> What about most ever time you see them shooting on duck dynasty they dont even hardly shoot the "great" benelli jase and Phil were shooting the ole trusty A5 and si was shooting the new Beretta A400



I dont think they are sponsored by Benelli anymore


----------



## emusmacker

RAYM said:


> So your wife went and test fired and bought it and just knew it was the one? i cpuld see that. but what i don't get is if you dont own it it aint worth a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -



I don't own a mossberg and I think they are good guns.  Never said I didn't like Benellis. I said I was just complaining about a gun company. It was meant as sarcasm for all the folks trying to blame Duck Dynasty for ruining their duck hunting.  

I've shot your Benelli and liked it.  

it is just a thread to pick at the other folks. I'm not going to seriously blame a gun, ammo, or much less a TV show for me not killing ducks.


----------



## emusmacker

nickf11 said:


> I'm jealous of the money they have. That ill admit.
> 
> I don't think I told any lies about you. All i said was you complained about bass fisherman. Then you stated many times that you're tired of the people complaining about, clearly, your favorite show.  How was that a lie?
> 
> And i don't think I nor anyone said anything about "duck dynasty hurting the duck population" idk where that even came from.
> 
> If you're tired of hearing people complain about your favorite show, that's fine. Like you said, we all have just as much of a right to voice our opinions but don't get completely bent out of shape when someone doesn't agree with yours. And my opinions may not be as ridiculous as you think considering a few members above agreed with me.
> 
> Finally to answer your last question, which I have already answered many times already, yea I do think the show has CONTRIBUTED to MORE skybusters and people taking up duck hunting who don't learn the do's and don't's. Of course there were these people and these problems in prior seasons but this year it seems to have ironically quadrupled. I even gave first hand examples in the other thread of it. Do you not believe me or something? Just a few things I've noticed but we're obviously not going to agree on this subject.



You did lie. You said I went over to fishing forum and complained about them hurting duck hunting. I never said that.  I did give a heads up. Go back and search my threads bud.

Duck Dynasty isn't my favorite show, but I think it's ridiculous to blame a TV show for poor duck hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Benelli is junk anyways. I've got a 30 year old Mossy 500 20ga. with a wal-mart choke that'll reach out to 200 yds and bust em. None of that overpriced cheap I-Talian junk for me thank you.





01Foreman400 said:


> You don't even hunt!





No, BUT he can spread 500 bales of pinestraw in an hour...


----------



## nickf11

emusmacker said:


> You did lie. You said I went over to fishing forum and complained about them hurting duck hunting. I never said that.  I did give a heads up. Go back and search my threads bud.
> 
> Duck Dynasty isn't my favorite show, but I think it's ridiculous to blame a TV show for poor duck hunting.




I lied?? Maybe you need to read my post again... VVV
Pretty sure all I said was that you complained about bass fisherman. Which is true. You did do that. And you admitted it. And again, don't think I ever blamed the show for poor duck hunting either. I said it contributed to attracting people to the sport who don't learn the do's and don'ts and I gave first-hand examples of it. But again, we're not going to ever agree on this subject, so I'm out. 



nickf11 said:


> I have question for you emusmacker. Are bass fisherman hurting duck hunting? Because I've seen you post complaining about them. Heck one time you even went over to the fishing board to complain about them. You accuse people of "blaming a show for their inability to kill ducks" or for "ruining duck hunting". Yet you do quite a bit of complaining yourself. Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black to me....
> 
> Take note folks. Next time you have something negative to say on here about anything, make sure you ask emusmacker if its ok to post it.... Apparently it's ok to complain about some things and not ok to complain about things emusmacker likes...


----------



## emusmacker

It's true, it may draw more people to the world of duck hunting. And then as soon as those new folks find out it's not as glamorous as it looks on TV, they will be gone.



I believe it all boils down to desire and passion. If you don't have either one for duck hunting you won't make it.  I know some guys that duck hunt after deer season is over. That means they are missing over a month of duck hunting. They don't the passion it takes to truly know what duck hunting means.  

It's all good Nick, I am tired of hashing it out with you.  I do not believe that duck dynasty is hurting duck hunting. I do believe it will bring more people to it. 

I have a coworker that watches every episode and he has no desire to ever duck hunt.   He understands it's just reality TV and nothing else. 

But if folks want to continue to blame it and not watch it because they feel like they are contributing to the fall of duck hunting, then trust me. A&E won't miss ya'll. Neither will the Robertsons. They were killing ducks before DD and will be doing so when it's gone


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Wow.  I just got here and the entire thread was to entice others...



I know I read this, http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661388 ,  it was one of the first things I saw on this website.  I see now that it's not that important to follow the rules.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Don't follow them and see how long you last..


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Don't follow them and see how long you last..



I think you're missing the satire.


----------



## Scott R

The type of gun you shoot, shells, boat, camo you wear, or even bass fisherman,....and yes even Duck Dynasty are not what's messing up duck hunting.....it's the duck "hunters" and the lack of respect they have for themselves and others that hunt around them. 

It's a "If I can't kill it then your not going to either" mentality along with "If I kill 6 and you kill 5 then I'm better than you" that is all too prevalent in todays so called duck hunters that is making a day in the field less and less enjoyable for some people.

A group of guys dog cussed my brother opening day of last season while he had my 10 year old nephew in the boat...over a duck hunting spot.   For some reason I don't think a Benelli or Duck Dynasty had anything to do with it.....


----------



## Larry Young Jr

This is a joke.  But I am going to put my 2 cents in. It is not the gun that you shoot, the truck you drive ,the clothes you wear, the boat you have, the shells you shoot, the decoys you use or the duck call you blow that is not hurting duck hunting..  It is people that don't know how to duck hunt and what duck hunting is all about. True now everyone is different and have their own ideas.  Anyone can go out and pass shoot and get lucky and kill a couple birds.  To me duck hunting is like deer hunting a big buck. Fine Where they live, what they are feeding on, where they sleep, where they like to hang out. Then work on shooting skills and calling skills. Hang out with ducks and learn how they talk to each other and watch how they raft up or watch how they act around each other and other ducks. 
 Then when all the hard work is done, then you and your family and friends go hunting, you place your decoys out and make the right calls and let the birds work into you decoys and then make your harvest. If you already do this , then teach someone these skills and that will help out them and everyone else . Todays duck hunter is not a hunter, they are killers.  They go out and throw out some deks make a call and if a duck comes near them they shoot at it. Yes it does work sometimes.  I know people don't have a lot of time to scout and do everything I have said. But if you want to be a true duck hunter? Duck season is only 60 days long, You have at lease 300 days to get ready. Remember Duck hunting is what you make it. To me it is being in the right place, have the right decoy placement, make the right call and have the birds work into your deks and make the harvest.  Also spending time with family and friends is what it is all about, the harvest is a BONUS. That my 2 cents. That is all I am going to said on this. But I know you all are bore and have nothing else to do, Wait a minute, I just gave you something to do. 
Have fun and besafe
Larry


----------



## emusmacker

very true Larry. Finally someone realized it was a joke.

You are right about the gun you shoot, the clothes you wear, the boat you have, but you left one out. The TV show you watch wont help or hurt duck hunting. It's left up to us.


You know what's sad tho, nowadays if you take a newbie under your wing, and teach them, then to some you are hurting duck hunting, cause you're creating competition.  They claim they encourage it but yet every time someone asks for help that person gets bashed.  I hunt Ga 95% of the entire duck season, I know we don't have the birds like some other states. I find birds and kill birds here. I also don't have a problem taking someone else.  

I will take someone, but I'm not gonna go to my best spot. I will encourage them to go scouting with me and show them where to find birds and how, then we will hunt one of those spots. If they kill a duck and I don't then so what.  My main goal is to try and teach others how to find em.  sadly that's frowned upon.  But then again, Duck Dynasty will be blamed for poor scouting anyway.  so I say stop whining and blaming shows and get out NOW and start showing folks.


----------



## emusmacker

duckkillerclyde said:


> Wow.  I just got here and the entire thread was to entice others...
> 
> 
> 
> I know I read this, http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661388 ,  it was one of the first things I saw on this website.  I see now that it's not that important to follow the rules.



Wow, where were any rules broken? 
I think the mods do a great job monitoring this forum. If they see any rule breaking I'm sure they will let us know.  Thanks tho for being hall monitor.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

If we can blame Benelli shotguns for skybusting I reckon we can just go ahead and blame RNT for all the callers we hear in the woods. I mean come on guys  this is the most ridiculous thread I have ever read. I guess it just has gotten to the point where people have run out of things to blame there misfortune on and  now they wanna blame a shotgun manufacturer for all of there problems Instead of fixing it there selves. This is just as stupid as they come. And why you would even consider blaming Benelli is just beyond me. But whatever I'm done y'all can continue to whine about the subject


----------



## Felton

Obviously you didn't bother reading the thread.

Its Satire


----------



## 01Foreman400

Larry Young Jr said:


> This is a joke.  To me duck hunting is like deer hunting a big buck.



That I can agree on.  That was a joke.


----------



## SouthrnPride

After reading this thread, and in addition to every other thread I've read under waterfowl, I've reached a conclusion. The waterfowl forum has hands down the most rude people on the GON forums. I swear some of yall wait till the end of the day where you are all hot headed, to come on here and grill someone.


----------



## mallardk

*Sky busting*

Sky busting has been around as long a the first shotgun was invented.  I was hunting 30 years ago in arkansas before Benelli had a gun in US and people were doing it then.  IMO nothing to do with a gun just someone that doesnt know what the gun is caple of and Jase and Phil shoot full chokes btw. ( Yeah i know your not suppose to shoot steel through a full choke, they do)


----------



## 01Foreman400

SouthrnPride said:


> After reading this thread, and in addition to every other thread I've read under waterfowl, I've reached a conclusion. The waterfowl forum has hands down the most rude people on the GON forums. I swear some of yall wait till the end of the day where you are all hot headed, to come on here and grill someone.



Agreed!  And we are talking about killin ducks and geese here.


----------



## king killer delete

*These are the nice guys.*



SouthrnPride said:


> After reading this thread, and in addition to every other thread I've read under waterfowl, I've reached a conclusion. The waterfowl forum has hands down the most rude people on the GON forums. I swear some of yall wait till the end of the day where you are all hot headed, to come on here and grill someone.


 we gota a bunch that are real bad


----------



## krazybronco2

mallardk said:


> Sky busting has been around as long a the first shotgun was invented.  I was hunting 30 years ago in arkansas before Benelli had a gun in US and people were doing it then.  IMO nothing to do with a gun just someone that doesnt know what the gun is caple of and Jase and Phil shoot full chokes btw. ( Yeah i know your not suppose to shoot steel through a full choke, they do)



they were shooting kicks votex (made for black clouds) (also not sure if they are still using those chokes) and they are designed to handle steel. (i asked a guy i work with that used to work for kicks) 

but emu i agree with what you are saying that is why i shoot a remington.


----------



## CootCartel

Nothing like grilled Googan....


----------



## MudDucker

Larry Young Jr said:


> This is a joke.  But I am going to put my 2 cents in. It is not the gun that you shoot, the truck you drive ,the clothes you wear, the boat you have, the shells you shoot, the decoys you use or the duck call you blow that is not hurting duck hunting..



Ah snap .... Yard Sale this Saturday.  Huge selection of guns, trucks, clothes, shells, decoy and duck calls.  Bring your cool and your cash!


----------



## mtr3333

emusmacker said:


> Wow, where were any rules broken?
> I think the mods do a great job monitoring this forum. If they see any rule breaking I'm sure they will let us know.  Thanks tho for being hall monitor.


Is this the Chimney Swift forum?
Anyone here still use lead shot?
I get it though. Same thing happens in everything. Whether it is ducks, deer, tuukeys, FISH(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), or golf, emusmaked it right on the nose. Anyone's buddy sell out your secret blind after you took them?


----------



## nhancedsvt

SouthrnPride said:


> After reading this thread, and in addition to every other thread I've read under waterfowl, I've reached a conclusion. The waterfowl forum has hands down the most rude people on the GON forums. I swear some of yall wait till the end of the day where you are all hot headed, to come on here and grill someone.



Waaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker

For the last time. I started this thread just to get a rise out of folks.  

I just figured I'd blame a gun company for hurting the integrity of duck hunting just like Duck Dynasty is trying to be blamed.  Is it hard to understand that.

I don't think any gun company, call company, decoy company, or TV show can be blamed for hurting the integrity of duck hunting.   I was just showing how stupid it really sounds to do so.  

That's all,  nothing else.


----------



## labradoodle

emusmacker said:


> For the last time. I started this thread just to get a rise out of folks.
> 
> I just figured I'd blame a gun company for hurting the integrity of duck hunting just like Duck Dynasty is trying to be blamed.  Is it hard to understand that.
> 
> I don't think any gun company, call company, decoy company, or TV show can be blamed for hurting the integrity of duck hunting.   I was just showing how stupid it really sounds to do so.
> 
> That's all,  nothing else.



ur faymus


----------



## emusmacker

Well I do try.    

Are you a fan club member?


----------



## ThunderRoad

SouthrnPride said:


> After reading this thread, and in addition to every other thread I've read under waterfowl, I've reached a conclusion. The waterfowl forum has hands down the most rude people on the GON forums. I swear some of yall wait till the end of the day where you are all hot headed, to come on here and grill someone.



Tell that dog to sit when your takin pics


----------



## 01Foreman400

emusmacker said:


> For the last time. I started this thread just to get a rise out of folks.




It worked!


----------



## emusmacker

01Foreman400 said:


> It worked!



Yep, usually does.  

Sad part tho, man, is that some can't figure it out.   It was fun tho.


----------



## grouper throat

I admit, I use to skybust when we shot redheads on the gulf. When they come over in the hundreds JUST out of range it's too tempting sometimes.. shoot amongst them!


----------



## tcoker

Ya'll are all crazy... Shadow Grass camoflauge ruined duck hunting!!


----------



## The Fever

What it all boils down too, what every issue seems to boil down too is that parents have let their kids lose values and morals...parenting has gone down the drain and the people on here scratching their head wondering what happened to the sport were all raised right and that's why you don't understand. We are looking at it through a proper upbringing, when you have to look at it from a different mindset. We as a nation, or as a majority are not raising our kids right. Its a trickle down effect.


----------



## emusmacker

Good post Fever.   But you know it's them dang duck hunting folk on tv that hurts duck hunting.


----------



## TurkeyH90

The Fever said:


> What it all boils down too, what every issue seems to boil down too is that parents have let their kids lose values and morals...parenting has gone down the drain and the people on here scratching their head wondering what happened to the sport were all raised right and that's why you don't understand. We are looking at it through a proper upbringing, when you have to look at it from a different mindset. We as a nation, or as a majority are not raising our kids right. Its a trickle down effect.



Amen!


----------



## Felton

Fever, just playing a little devils advocate here. 

I have seen plenty of kids that have had all their morals and values instilled in them that still go and do "young dumb" things, things that would go against there morals and values

Boys are gonna be boys

You can't tell me you have never done anything young and dumb.


----------



## The Fever

Felton said:


> Fever, just playing a little devils advocate here.
> 
> I have seen plenty of kids that have had all their morals and values instilled in them that still go and do "young dumb" things, things that would go against there morals and values
> 
> Boys are gonna be boys
> 
> You can't tell me you have never done anything young and dumb.



My god I could write a how too book on never to do young dumb things....

The difference is that the "young dumb" things are minimized when raised right. When you are given the proper developmental stimulus you eliminate a lot of stupid ideas before you do them....

It does not eliminate the problem, instead it reduces the likelihood of it happening....Do I make sense?


----------



## Felton

Yeah you make sense. But I think its a little more complicated than that. Whats right for one is not necessarily right for the other.

anyways back on topic I agree Benellis make everyone sky bust, even the people who don't own them. The people shooting Benellis start sky busting then everyone else sky bust just because they can't get off any shots on decoying birds.

Oh yeah and I don't sky bust I hit the mile high birds I shoot at every time. I don't shoot at swimming ducks either I wait till they stop.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Felton said:


> Yeah you make sense. But I think its a little more complicated than that. Whats right for one is not necessarily right for the other.
> 
> anyways back on topic I agree Benellis make everyone sky bust, even the people who don't own them. The people shooting Benellis start sky busting then everyone else sky bust just because they can't get off any shots on decoying birds.
> 
> Oh yeah and I don't sky bust I hit the mile high birds I shoot at every time. I don't shoot at swimming ducks either I wait till they stop.



and AR-15's and semi-auto pistols make people commit gun crimes murders ....


----------



## emusmacker

And Duck Dynasty is hurting duck hunting.


----------



## king killer delete

If you had a place to kill ducks in NE LA. Could you kill ducks?


----------



## emusmacker

Prolly could. I kill ducks in Ga, where they ain't no ducks.


----------



## The Fever

nhancedsvt said:


> Waaahhhhhh!!!!!



Hahaha thought the same thing


----------



## king killer delete

*yes you can*




emusmacker said:


> Prolly could. I kill ducks in Ga, where they ain't no ducks.


 with your ar15


----------



## king killer delete

Rumor has it they got a new show. Desperate Housewives of Duck Dynasty. Comin soon by the over priced, status symbol, super motor bike meat ball shooter company. Bang boom bam. Now were cookin with baby oil.


----------



## takamineman

grouper throat said:


> what happen to being proud of the fact that the ducks committed to the decoy spread and fell amongst them? I remember shooting bluewings on the gulf in early season and bragging about you didn't pull the trigger until they were 10 ft from the spread and spraying a few decoys with shot. Times have changed...
> 
> I sure agree with you here.  To me it's the thrill of the calling and tricking the ducks...not just the killing. My brother in law will shoot at any duck that flies by....he shot at a pintail on Clark's Hill one time that looked like it was a half mile away!!  To me that's just causing unnecessary noise!  Of couse we haven't seen another pintail before or since down there, so maybe that had something to do with that particular instace...but still...ammo is too expensive for that mess!


----------



## emusmacker

Them dang Duck Dynasty boys is the cause of it.  LOL


----------



## king killer delete

boom boom boom


----------



## Silver Bullet

After reading a post that I was thinking was going to be funny and then watching it go downhill, I have come to the conclusion that this forum is bad for duck hunting.  No offense mod's, it's not you guys.  Guys getting mad about locations being identified, guys getting mad about rookies, guys getting mad about people posting pics of too many birds, guys getting mad about just about everything.   Duck hunting in GA is what it is.  It's not ever going to be the Delta or the Prairie Potholes, but it also isn't Arizona or NYC.  Since becoming a member of the GON family, I have learned a great deal about fishing local waters both salt and fresh.  A good bit of this info even came from guides.  The only thing that I learned from this forum is that's it's okay to tell everybody how great of a hunter I am, but I don't have any responsibility to pass down any of my greatness.  I learned it's okay to post pics of great shoots, but not tell anybody about what I saw, how I setup, or anything that might be taken as helpful by any other member.  I learned that it's better to be a smart a than helpful and that it's okay to laugh about it with my buddies.  This is how we want to spread the sport?  Sounds like there will be more sky busters in our future.


----------



## emusmacker

Silver Bullet said:


> After reading a post that I was thinking was going to be funny and then watching it go downhill, I have come to the conclusion that this forum is bad for duck hunting.  No offense mod's, it's not you guys.  Guys getting mad about locations being identified, guys getting mad about rookies, guys getting mad about people posting pics of too many birds, guys getting mad about just about everything.   Duck hunting in GA is what it is.  It's not ever going to be the Delta or the Prairie Potholes, but it also isn't Arizona or NYC.  Since becoming a member of the GON family, I have learned a great deal about fishing local waters both salt and fresh.  A good bit of this info even came from guides.  The only thing that I learned from this forum is that's it's okay to tell everybody how great of a hunter I am, but I don't have any responsibility to pass down any of my greatness.  I learned it's okay to post pics of great shoots, but not tell anybody about what I saw, how I setup, or anything that might be taken as helpful by any other member.  I learned that it's better to be a smart a than helpful and that it's okay to laugh about it with my buddies.  This is how we want to spread the sport?  Sounds like there will be more sky busters in our future.



Best post on the whole forum.


----------



## JustUs4All

Amen.


----------



## tcoker

Agreed. It was a good post, but the shadow grass comment was pretty solid.


----------



## jandr1

DANG!!!!! yall a guns a gun and people are people, I prefer a sbeII mr.emusmacker here seems to like berettas and rem 870's. Aint nothing wrong with either. I like berettas but I dont care for 870's any more. BUT WHY YOU HATE ON BENELLI!!!they are great guns that rarely malfunction and fire rain sleet and snow. mossbergs do not though because they have to many parts(thats my opinion dont hate on it just disagree).I think itss ridicules too though that first time hunters go out and buy benelli shotguns cause they got money.And browning is good too, in fact the robertsons used to shoot brownings and phill still does. the you shoot should be determined by body shape and shooting style not because your redneck hero shoots one on tv.


----------



## TurkeyH90

jandr1 said:


> DANG!!!!! yall a guns a gun and people are people, I prefer a sbeII mr.emusmacker here seems to like berettas and rem 870's. Aint nothing wrong with either. I like berettas but I dont care for 870's any more. BUT WHY YOU HATE ON BENELLI!!!they are great guns that rarely malfunction and fire rain sleet and snow. mossbergs do not though because they have to many parts(thats my opinion dont hate on it just disagree).I think itss ridicules too though that first time hunters go out and buy benelli shotguns cause they got money.And browning is good too, in fact the robertsons used to shoot brownings and phill still does. the you shoot should be determined by body shape and shooting style not because your redneck hero shoots one on tv.



You need to work on your spelling. Way to put the gangsta in duck hunting.


----------



## ThunderRoad

TurkeyH90 said:


> You need to work on your spelling. Way to put the gangsta in duck hunting.



He's a winder boy. Southern by birth, gangsta by the grace of god.


----------



## nhancedsvt

jandr1 said:


> DANG!!!!! yall a guns a gun and people are people, I prefer a sbeII mr.emusmacker here seems to like berettas and rem 870's. Aint nothing wrong with either. I like berettas but I dont care for 870's any more. BUT WHY YOU HATE ON BENELLI!!!they are great guns that rarely malfunction and fire rain sleet and snow. mossbergs do not though because they have to many parts(thats my opinion dont hate on it just disagree).I think itss ridicules too though that first time hunters go out and buy benelli shotguns cause they got money.And browning is good too, in fact the robertsons used to shoot brownings and phill still does. the you shoot should be determined by body shape and shooting style not because your redneck hero shoots one on tv.



ummm....what?


----------



## jandr1

ThunderRoad said:


> He's a winder boy. Southern by birth, gangsta by the grace of god.



dange rite


----------



## jandr1

anyways im with emusmacker, pick a gun cause it suits you not cause its famous


----------



## ThunderRoad

jandr1 said:


> anyways im with emusmacker, pick a gun cause it suits you not cause its famous



never listen to anything emu says. he just gets all mad up in hurr and starts hatin hard. he wouldnt last ten minutes up in winder.


----------



## emusmacker

ThunderRoad said:


> never listen to anything emu says. he just gets all mad up in hurr and starts hatin hard. he wouldnt last ten minutes up in winder.



Ha, I own Winder homie.  When I step out of the truck the folks start saying Mr.

Speaking of never believe anything I say?  Look who's giving out that advice. 

The whole thread was a joke. I did it to show how stupid it is to claim and believe that a TV show is hurting duck hunting.  Benelli isn't hurting duck hunting anymore than Duck Dynasty, RNTv, or Honeybrake .  Just folks wanting to fuss about "newbies" and now they have a new excuse. Instead of reaching out and offering help, they would rather come on here and fuss.   

Better beleed dat Thunder.


----------



## ThunderRoad

emusmacker said:


> Ha, I own Winder homie.



You ain't even know. I got them perks that make winder donkeys twirk. Belie dat mr. Emu. 

P.S. I knew you're thread was a joke


----------



## king killer delete

I want you to in my duck blind this year. I wont even shoot. It will be a great merg hunt.


----------



## ThunderRoad

killer elite said:


> I want you to in my duck blind this year. I wont even shoot. It will be a great merg hunt.



Thats a deal. I have a truck that can make more than 40 miles now


----------



## emusmacker

ThunderRoad said:


> You ain't even know. I got them perks that make winder donkeys twirk. Belie dat mr. Emu.
> 
> P.S. I knew you're thread was a joke



Na,  you ain't got nuttin on me bro.  erewhere I goes folks move out da way.


----------



## king killer delete

emusmacker said:


> Na,  you ain't got nuttin on me bro.  erewhere I goes folks move out da way.


That says it all


----------



## emusmacker

Yep, even in Savannah.


----------

